# Best Ever LCA - Tejas Pics Collection !



## Chanakyaa



Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## Chanakyaa

*CockPit :*

























---------- Post added at 02:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 PM ----------

An Awesome Video ::

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Chanakyaa

Plz Excuse me of some are already Posted.


----------



## Dark Angel

As the US-Israeli relationship grows stronger the avionics of the Tejas are getting better and better.........cheers mate excellent pics


----------



## Chanakyaa




----------



## Chanakyaa




----------



## Chanakyaa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakShaheen79

Really Nice pics.... thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chanakyaa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nwmalik

beautiful pictures of a beautiful fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## KSRaj

To be honest, I always thought Tejas "looks" awful. But that was before I saw these pics!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Merilion

XiNiX said:


> nice pic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chanakyaa

Yes its a good one if not the best.


----------



## marcos98

---------- Post added at 10:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## marcos98

---------- Post added at 10:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## marcos98



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## graphican

Excuse me for my words but this plane is not good looking. I guess it would be a better plane in functionality then it appears.


----------



## marcos98



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## marcos98



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chanakyaa

graphican said:


> Excuse me for my words but this plane is not good looking. I guess it would be a better plane in functionality then it appears.



I agree F16 and Mirage 200 look better. But Fighters Jets are designed to Kill.

If you see Mig 31 it looks a Big rather unpleasant look.. but its Higly Dangerous weapon.

BTW, Mracos You have Given Excellent contribution infact better than even Me !
Thanks Mate.
Keep the good work going.


----------



## navtrek



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## navtrek



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qsaark

XiNiX said:


> I agree F16 and Mirage 200 look better. But Fighters Jets are designed to Kill.
> 
> If you see Mig 31 it looks a Big rather unpleasant look.. but its Higly Dangerous weapon.


As the saying goes "Looks could be deceiving".


----------



## navtrek



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## navtrek



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## navtrek



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa

Thank You NavTrek..
Let the Pics Continue...


----------



## Storm Force

nice pictures of tejas. 

but they really need to start full production soon.


----------



## Dark Angel

graphican said:


> Excuse me for my words but this plane is not good looking. I guess it would be a better plane in functionality then it appears.




Tejas is our first and will always be loved for this.The same way we dont find the JF 17 so damn cute is the same way u dont like tejas look wise its vice versa *Beauty is in the eye of the beholder* 

here is a jf17 pic


----------



## Chanakyaa

Dark Angel said:


> Tejas is our first and will always be loved for this.The same way we dont find the JF 17 so damn cute is the same way u dont like tejas look wise its vice versa *Beauty is in the eye of the beholder*
> 
> here is a jf17 pic



JF17 cant really be equated to LCA.
LCA is an 100% Indian Effort .
Jf17 is a Joint Venture.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## navtrek



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## navtrek



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Red Dwarf

I have a doubt. What is this component


----------



## holysaturn

Red Dwarf said:


> I have a doubt. What is this component



thats from where the shoot will open.u can find it in the above pic in which lca lands.


----------



## tomluter

Good photographer.
With all due respect, Why does LCA have so big 4 action barrels sticked below the main wings?


----------



## DeathGod

Hi guys

Though this is my first post, I have been following this forum for a few months. The pics are beautiful for sure and though LCA might be some way of from IOC or FOC I feel proud of all the stakeholders involved. I have my concerns though. By looking at the pics I am getting the feeling that : the rear visibility of the aircraft is not upto the mark. The big barrier behind the cockpit( which maybe to protect the pilot in case of ejections : which is the case with Mig-21) results is a very poor visibility. 
Can anyone tell me if it will pose a significant problem for the aircraft in close combat or has IAF done anything to avert this threat?
(Now some of us might say that in the world of BVR close combat is outdated and the rear visibility and stuff maynot matter that much but realistically we should be prepared for anything)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa

DeathGod said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Though this is my first post, I have been following this forum for a few months. The pics are beautiful for sure and though LCA might be some way of from IOC or FOC I feel proud of all the stakeholders involved. I have my concerns though. By looking at the pics I am getting the feeling that : the rear visibility of the aircraft is not upto the mark. The big barrier behind the cockpit( which maybe to protect the pilot in case of ejections : which is the case with Mig-21) results is a very poor visibility.
> Can anyone tell me if it will pose a significant problem for the aircraft in close combat or has IAF done anything to avert this threat?
> (Now some of us might say that in the world of BVR close combat is outdated and the rear visibility and stuff maynot matter that much but realistically we should be prepared for anything)








I dont think thats an issue at all.


----------



## Chanakyaa

tomluter said:


> Good photographer.
> With all due respect, Why does LCA have so big 4 action barrels sticked below the main wings?



seems to be Drop Tanks..


----------



## tomluter

XiNiX said:


> seems to be Drop Tanks..



o , It was called "flap actuator" in English.
(see the picture.that is so called actuator)







I have never seen so big actuator on a fighter? It's more like somthing install on a airliner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

LCA Tejas, newest member - Tandem Seat Version First Flight

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IBRIS



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DeathGod

XiNiX said:


> I dont think thats an issue at all.[/quote]
> 
> Sorry Xinix , but due to my lack of knowledge or image deciphering skills i am unable to understand your point.
> ( If you're trying to contest that the avionics can substitute for the rear sight then I wouldnt like to agree with you ( Su-30 mki's,Eagles and even mirage2000 in a few instances have mirrors for the same purpose) , If you are referring to the angle from where the picture has been taken then I would say that the position is not 6'o clock, in any case please break down the explanation for me).
> 
> Regards


----------



## navtrek



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## navtrek



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Chanakyaa




----------



## Chanakyaa

The Real LCA Simulator ::

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gogbot

XiNiX said:


> The Real LCA Simulator ::



That's actually really good.


----------



## navtrek

By far the best on the net

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## navtrek



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## navtrek



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## navtrek



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Storm Force

look cool indian grey camo


----------



## ebungo

thanks to you to all for the pictures .
love to see again and again


----------



## Chanakyaa

navtrek u rock !!!


----------



## Chanakyaa



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chanakyaa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa

---------- Post added at 04:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:19 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chanakyaa

The First Flight :


----------



## navtrek



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## navtrek

LCA cockpit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chanakyaa

THE COCKPIT IS TRUELY AMAZING CONSIDERING THAT ITS AN 100&#37; INDIAN PRODUCT.


----------



## Dark Angel

XiNiX said:


> THE COCKPIT IS TRUELY AMAZING CONSIDERING THAT ITS AN 100% INDIAN PRODUCT.




*You feel proud about this fact cause just a few years back people used to laugh on the LCA project and said it would take decades to fly ............. Imagine the cockpit on the Tejas MK2 could be similar to gripen or something* 

Cockpit of Gripen


----------



## navtrek



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## navtrek

LCA 2005 Aero India 






A full scale mockup of the production standard LCA in its estimated combat camouflage scheme. While this setup is supposed to reflect PV-2, higher up sources indicate that the latter would adorn the same overall-white scheme as worn by the other three prototypes while other sources say otherwise. The serial number "KH-200X", certainly offers no additional clues. At some angles, resemblance to the SAAB Gripen is strong. The color is not the IAF-standard low-viz gray but does look much better. 






The mockup is accurate down to RWR fairing on the tail. Whether this makes up for the lack of an actual prototype on static display, as exhibited 2 years ago, is a subjective question. For whatever reason, the mockup didn't attract a flood of people, which was good as far the photographer was concerned. The "TEJAS" lettering on the nose, was first painted on TD-2, but now seems to have become standard artwork. Note the extremely recessed carriage of the 800 liter drop tank. 






The mockup is depicted with a loadout of Astra BVRAAMs and R-73E WVRAAMs, both mounted on oversize pylon interfaces. It is not known if the Astra's design evolved to what is seen here or whether it was a mere inaccuracy on the fabricator's part. Either way, this is one of the better looking AAM designs ever seen, with the fins being placed well forward and the body thickness varying over the length.






A scale model with the same scheme was on display at the ADA stall. As before there was also an N-LCA model, but this time with a telescopic undercarriage. The earlier scale models seem to have wound up as displays on the ADA and ASTE campuses. 






The engineering model of the LCA's Multi-Mode-Radar (MMR), complete with IFF dipoles. The digital signals processor (DSP) and radar computer are not separate and have been integrated into a single, larger LRU. The antenna is 650 mm wide, larger than the Phazotron Zhuk-ME's 624 mm antenna, although it certainly doesn't look it at first glance. AUW of the entire set is just 130 kg. 






A rather improved exhibit of the the Kaveri engine, intended to power the LCA at later stages. Flight certification is only expected around the time the LCA completes FOC. As with other parts of the LCA programme, GTRE has used CFD codes to analyze flow in the compressor, combustor, bypass ducts, afterburner etc. 

ACIG Exclusives : Aero India 2005 : Chapter 4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## navtrek



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## navtrek



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chanakyaa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hulk

Nice pictures, I like the way they write Tejas. I am in love with LCA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zagahaga

look like a f 18 COOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLL IAM IN LOVE WITH IT .... no lie

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chanakyaa

Courtesy : Marcos

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chanakyaa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa

The last 3 Pics by Marcos98 : Here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## marcos98

^^no buddy , i am just posting image
COURTESY: SANJAY SIMHA (B.R)


----------



## marcos98

NOTICE THE HELMET PILOT HAS............ITS DIFFERENT


----------



## Chanakyaa

marcos98 said:


> ^^no buddy , i am just posting image
> COURTESY: SANJAY SIMHA (B.R)



Well, since i got it from u (here at PDF ), i had to thank u mate.
Any way thanks for the original source.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## marcos98

zagahaga said:


> look like a f 18 COOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLL IAM IN LOVE WITH IT .... no lie


lolzzzzzzzz u get good insurance man


----------



## Silent observer

nice pics

btw, when india is planning to induct this plane in their airforce. 

regards


----------



## FulcrumD

The helmet resembles Thales Topsight-E,never knew it would be tested with LCA which was earmarked for Elbit DASH .


----------



## jha

Silent observer said:


> nice pics
> 
> btw, when india is planning to induct this plane in their airforce.
> 
> regards



probably ioc should be completed by next year..after ioc induction may start....anyways only 40 of the current config. are to be inducted..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chanakyaa

Courtesy : rpraveen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Honor

XiNiX said:


> Courtesy : rpraveen



The proportion of this plane seems funny! The head seems too big and the wing look too small.

Is there any reason for this design?


----------



## Kinshuk

Honor said:


> The proportion of this plane seems funny! The head seems too big and the wing look too small.
> 
> Is there any reason for this design?



Ya!! Probably to make it look funny..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Honor

Kinshuk said:


> Ya!! Probably to make it look funny..



Shall we it LFA = Light Funny Aircraft?


----------



## jha

as you wish sire...whatever you want to call it, call it.

BTW untill and unless there is a war, every fighter is just fun to watch and have in your arsenal...dont you think...????


----------



## satishkumarcsc

Honor said:


> The proportion of this plane seems funny! The head seems too big and the wing look too small.
> 
> Is there any reason for this design?



To fit in a big-arse radar in it...heard of the EL/M 2052?...google it.


----------



## Dark Angel

Honor said:


> The proportion of this plane seems funny! The head seems too big and the wing look too small.
> 
> Is there any reason for this design?





You must be feeling that because may be in your country they mae things for the heck of power showing but we have the options for western avionics so LCA is getting elta 2052 AESA, may be thats why its so visible to you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LCA Tejas

Honor said:


> The proportion of this plane seems funny! The head seems too big and the wing look too small.
> 
> Is there any reason for this design?



Its not meant for fashion shows, The ultimate goal is to produce a Killer machine. LCA is doing fine enough to accomplish that goal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## freddiemaize

LCA looks good and everything......... But will it get the job done during a crisis?

Sry for asking like that. Im trying to be rational...

What will be its major role? Rather, what is its role? If its going to replace MIG 21's then can anyone plz tell me the role of Mig 21's. Thank you in advance...


----------



## jagjitnatt

freddiemaize said:


> LCA looks good and everything......... But will it get the job done during a crisis?
> 
> Sry for asking like that. Im trying to be rational...
> 
> What will be its major role? Rather, what is its role? If its going to replace MIG 21's then can anyone plz tell me the role of Mig 21's. Thank you in advance...



LCA is gonna be India's backbone. It is gonna replace 100s of Mig21. It is gonna be a cheap, light, efficient fighter to counter the JF-17.
India doesn't have any light fighters in the pipeline right now. Gripen could be the one but only if it wins the MRCA. If not LCA is gonna fill that void.


----------



## marcos98

SMOKIN .....BABY...

Today's LCA Tejas Flight Display At Bangalore 




*COURTESY: Livefist*


I see ioc in the horizon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jagjitnatt

We will have 126 MRCA planes, 280 Su30 Heavy fighters, 250 Pakfa heavy class again.

There are a few Mig29s, Jaguars, Mirage 2000 but in small number.
LCA is gonna be manufactured in large numbers to have numerical superiority over the enemy. It is gonna engage in only aerial combats, where situation is not too serious.


----------



## freddiemaize

jagjitnatt said:


> It is gonna engage in only aerial combats, where situation is not too serious.



This is what I was looking for...........  So, it would mean that I has no serious work. Rather a helper class.. No offense please... My views.. thats it...


----------



## Kinshuk

freddiemaize said:


> This is what I was looking for...........  So, it would mean that I has no serious work. Rather a helper class.. No offense please... My views.. thats it...



Ya what to do, with so many world class aircraft in Indian Fleet, its role is limited.


----------



## gogbot

jagjitnatt said:


> It is gonna engage in only aerial combats, where situation is not too serious.



Its equipped with some of the most advanced Missiles, It will engage anytime anywhere.

It has a Negative RSS for increased maneuverability.

It also has a fairly small RCS due to its size(smallest fighter aircraft in the world) and extensive use of Carbon composites.

Its not an MKI but it has enough going for to handle its own in any air combat.
excluding 5th gen planes of course



> LCA is gonna be manufactured in large numbers to have numerical superiority over the enemy.



If you know anything about the IAF, you will know they wont induct any system that cant compete against the global Market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark Angel

freddiemaize said:


> This is what I was looking for...........  So, it would mean that I has no serious work. Rather a helper class.. No offense please... My views.. thats it...




The Indian air force could equip its Aeronautical Development Agency Tejas light combat aircraft with an *off-the-shelf Israeli-made radar *until a local version is manufactured.

Israel Aerospace Industries' subsidiary Elta Systems last year began talks with Indian companies that are involved in an effort to develop an indigenous radar for the Tejas, with the discussions linked to Elta's active electronically scanned array EL/M-2052.

India's defence ministry has appointed Hindustan Aeronautics to co-ordinate the effort, as the company has a wider co-operation agreement in place with IAI.

New Delhi's indigenous multimode radar programme has run into difficulties because of the technologies linked to it.

Elta is completing the development of its EL/M-2052 system with a prototype being test flown using an IAI-owned Boeing 737 testbed. Elta claims that the long-range AESA fire control system is capable of detecting 64 targets, and of simultaneously engaging "several" using radar-guided missiles.

For ground surveillance, the design is capable of generating high-resolution synthetic aperture radar imagery and of detecting moving surface targets, and can also be used to support maritime surveillance tasks, says Elta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jagjitnatt

gogbot said:


> If you know anything about the IAF, you will know they wont induct any system that cant compete against the global Market.



Yeah. I was just saying it will be the new low end of the IAF. But yeah, the new low end is pretty high on tech. There has to be a low end although its not low on anything. Comparing to MCRA, Pakfa and Su30, its less lethal but still very lethal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

LCA MK-2 is going to be a kick@$$ fighter with AESA radar and all new toys ....what will I+1 series do ..


----------



## RPK

EXCLUSIVE PHOTOS: LCA Trainer And Fighter Fly For Defence Minister

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yashraj

It's Just me or "Two seater L.C.A. " look more cool.


----------



## navtrek

yashraj said:


> It's Just me or "Two seater L.C.A. " look more cool.



No even i feel the same


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK

Tejas LSP2, demonstration during the visit of Defence Minister A K Anthony to HAL in Bangalore on Tuesday


----------



## Chanakyaa




----------



## Chanakyaa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa

LCA with R73 and DropTank

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yuba

its starting to grow on me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa




----------



## neo4moss

nope call it light futuristic aircraft or Light complete aircraft


----------



## sancho




----------



## PWFI

very sexy bird LCA
personnly i prefer LCA disign then Mirage 2000!
lot of beautyfull pics! keep it up!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Choppers



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chanakyaa

LCA and LCH are definately more sexy than any thing else for sure...

Love u LCH.


----------



## pop_alsa

jagjitnatt said:


> We will have *126 MRCA planes, 280 Su30 Heavy fighters, 250 Pakfa* heavy class again.



You forgot MCA.

IAF(Imported Air Force) is loving to delay and kill MCA.


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL][/IMG]

---------- Post added at 08:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:54 AM ----------

another view of the cockpit




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL][/IMG]

---------- Post added at 08:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 AM ----------





[/URL][/IMG]

---------- Post added at 08:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 AM ----------





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL][/IMG]

---------- Post added at 09:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 AM ----------





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL][/IMG]

---------- Post added at 09:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 AM ----------





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL][/IMG]

---------- Post added at 09:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 AM ----------





[/URL][/IMG]

---------- Post added at 09:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 AM ----------





[/URL][/IMG]

---------- Post added at 09:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:07 AM ----------





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## flaming arrow

flying high in ladakh



[/URL][/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL][/IMG]

---------- Post added at 09:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 AM ----------





[/URL][/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow

making of the twin seater



[/URL][/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Join

Beautiful buddy, keep them coming, especially the 2 seater ones... looks sexy


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL][/IMG]

---------- Post added at 09:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 AM ----------




Join said:


> Beautiful buddy, keep them coming, especially the 2 seater ones... looks sexy



keep enjoying buddy more to come

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Join

flaming arrow said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> keep enjoying buddy more to come



Thanks buddy.....


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL][/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL][/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flaming arrow

MORE PICS FROM THE SUCCESSFUL HIGH ALTITUDE TESTING AT LADAKH



[/URL][/IMG]

---------- Post added at 09:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 AM ----------





[/URL][/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL][/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow

TOUCH THE SKY WITH GLORY




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL][/IMG]

---------- Post added at 09:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 AM ----------





[/URL][/IMG]

---------- Post added at 09:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 AM ----------





[/URL][/IMG]

---------- Post added at 09:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 AM ----------





[/URL][/IMG]

---------- Post added at 09:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 AM ----------





[/URL][/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL][/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL][/IMG]

---------- Post added at 09:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 AM ----------





[/URL][/IMG]

---------- Post added at 09:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 AM ----------





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## flaming arrow

on their way for Maintenance work




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## flaming arrow

cockpit of the LCA trainer



[/URL][/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL][/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SAUD-404

flaming arrow said:


> [/URL][/IMG]



thats look nice

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Join

this looks sexy


----------



## RPK

---------- Post added at 01:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:38 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 01:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:38 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SQ8

To me the TEJAS looks like the baby brother of a Rafale, nice clean lines, albeit from the top it looks unusual because of the double delta. Only the damn thing cant turn like the Rafale.
Also.. one weird thing.. Is having 5 or 6 or ten MFD's a good thing??. Isnt it better for the pilot to just look at one screen and get all he needs, at maximum have around 3.. but 5. His head is going to be dancing in the cockpit looking for all the info.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katiyarash

It really looks good, better than my expectations!!!


----------



## Desertfalcon

Please forgive me if I am asking something that has already been posted as I haven't read through the entire thread. 

First, it is surprising that HAL went with a full delta wing design. Any particular reason for this? 

Second, I saw a picture of a naval pilot in the cockpit, is the _Tejas_ going to be based on the new aircraft carrier, the Russian one that has been sold to India?

Third, is _Tejas_ going to be exported to any other countries?


----------



## RPK

Desertfalcon said:


> Please forgive me if I am asking something that has already been posted as I haven't read through the entire thread.
> 
> First, it is surprising that HAL went with a full delta wing design. Any particular reason for this?



Because delta wing perfom well in high altitude thin air 



> Second, I saw a picture of a naval pilot in the cockpit, is the _Tejas_ going to be based on the new aircraft carrier, the Russian one that has been sold to India?









Naval LCA will used in Indian Vikrant class aircraft carrier - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia & in INS Vikramaditya - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




> Third, is _Tejas_ going to be exported to any other countries?



As of 'No"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Desertfalcon

Thank you , Sir.


----------



## Bhim

I am happy to see the bird in the sky, but at the same time we must keep up the pressure on Indian research organizations to show timely results.


----------



## Dark Angel

Jai Ho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shaktiman2010

LCA project exists because it saves face of India. Otherwise, it will never be used in a war. Same for MKI.

After 26/11, its clear that there won't be any wars even if Ambanis are bombed out. Indians lack the guts.


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ramu

santro said:


> To me the TEJAS looks like the baby brother of a Rafale, nice clean lines, albeit from the top it looks unusual because of the double delta. Only the damn thing cant turn like the Rafale.
> Also.. one weird thing.. *Is having 5 or 6 or ten MFD's a good thing??. Isnt it better for the pilot to just look at one screen and get all he needs, at maximum have around 3.. but 5.* His head is going to be dancing in the cockpit looking for all the info.



I tend to agree but we are not sure how many of the MFDs are actually actively used. A few of them could be rarely used flight parameters that are handy to have in some manoeuvres.


----------



## sohan

To the guy that posted the 3d model pics above atleast cite the artist?


----------



## KS

sudhir007 said:


>





Wat is the small thing (fifth from left) on the air inlet..?

Is it jammer or Optical/Laser designator pod..?


----------



## KEETARP

> Wat is the small thing (fifth from left) on the air inlet..?
> 
> Is it jammer or Optical/Laser designator pod..?



Its a LITENING pod which is also onboard MKI as well. Used for guiding PGW

3D rendering looks nice , good job Sudhir. 
But I think its still incomplete , and few errors . 
Auxillary intakes are not shown.
Missile dimension looks out of shape, R73 should be little bit more lateral and rear fins looks clumsy . 
Cant identify the second missile - if its ASTRA/R77 , should be more bulky than this.
Needs a bit more refines and model would look fine . 
Plz add Indian Flag also


----------



## sancho

LT.PRATEEK said:


> Its a LITENING pod which is also onboard MKI as well. Used for guiding PGW
> 
> 3D rendering looks nice , good job Sudhir.
> But I think its still incomplete , and few errors .
> Auxillary intakes are not shown.
> Missile dimension looks out of shape, R73 should be little bit more lateral and rear fins looks clumsy .
> *Cant identify the second missile - if its ASTRA/R77 , should be more bulky than this.*
> Needs a bit more refines and model would look fine .
> Plz add Indian Flag also



The outer missiles seems to be R73, the inner looks like Python V to me.


----------



## zagahaga

LCA LOOKS beatuiful but you guys just need it to go into production that it or i think it already is? but anyways keep up the good work

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa

santro said:


> To me the TEJAS looks like the baby brother of a Rafale, nice clean lines, albeit from the top it looks unusual because of the double delta. Only the damn thing cant turn like the Rafale.
> Also.. one weird thing.. Is having 5 or 6 or ten MFD's a good thing??. Isnt it better for the pilot to just look at one screen and get all he needs, at maximum have around 3.. but 5. His head is going to be dancing in the cockpit looking for all the info.



Good Suggestion. It can be like F35 or Like the Display in Su 35
Hope DRDO is listening You.


----------



## Dark Angel

A HAL tejas,F-16 and Eurofighter Typhoon whose pilot is getting ready for flying the aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gurjot

Dark Angel said:


> A HAL tejas,F-16 and Eurofighter Typhoon whose pilot is getting ready for flying the aircraft



which place is this


----------



## Kinetic

LT.PRATEEK said:


> Its a LITENING pod which is also onboard MKI as well. Used for guiding PGW
> 
> 3D rendering looks nice , good job Sudhir.
> But I think its still incomplete , and few errors .
> Auxillary intakes are not shown.
> Missile dimension looks out of shape, R73 should be little bit more lateral and rear fins looks clumsy .
> Cant identify the second missile - if its ASTRA/R77 , should be more bulky than this.
> Needs a bit more refines and model would look fine .
> Plz add Indian Flag also



*Last two missiles are R-73 and the second last missiles are Python.* Both the missile are IIR guided WVR missile. The Pythons should be replaced by *Astra* BVR missile. Though not very much accurate, good effort. These pics are from a member of BR.


----------



## Dark Angel

gurjot said:


> which place is this





It was taken at Aero india


----------



## ramu

gurjot said:


> which place is this



Yellahanka, Bangalore

If I am not wrong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rubyjackass

santro said:


> To me the TEJAS looks like the baby brother of a Rafale, nice clean lines, albeit from the top it looks unusual because of the double delta. Only the damn thing cant turn like the Rafale.
> Also.. one weird thing.. Is having 5 or 6 or ten MFD's a good thing??. Isnt it better for the pilot to just look at one screen and get all he needs, at maximum have around 3.. but 5. His head is going to be dancing in the cockpit looking for all the info.



more like a brother of gripen. Rafale is a whole different class.


----------



## indian,100%indian

TEJAS is the lightest fighter aircraft in the world i think, isnt it?.
does it have any advantages for being the lightest.


----------



## naren

Thanks for pictures


----------



## Chanakyaa




----------



## Chanakyaa




----------



## Chanakyaa

---------- Post added at 02:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:06 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndianArmy

Its a Beautiful Fighter Aircraft.... Especially the 2 seater One...


----------



## Chanakyaa




----------



## Chanakyaa




----------



## IndianArmy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa

The Times of India Page 1 report on LCA, December 28, 2000, by this blogger. This report was a scoop, then.


----------



## ARCHON

ooh lala.. the bird looks compact and cute and yet deadly..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chanakyaa




----------



## IndianArmy




----------



## Chanakyaa




----------



## IndianArmy




----------



## barak8

tejas looks really cool .. but i think rather than yellow other more suited it


----------



## Chanakyaa

kaveri :


----------



## Chanakyaa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndianArmy

barak8 said:


> tejas looks really cool .. but i think rather than yellow other more suited it



Its not yet painted, just a Few Line Of Shades on composites so that it dosent look ugly... Before it enters service, A silver grey or A greenish grey is awaiting it


----------



## Haanzo

FIRST EVER PICTURE OF LCA DURING A NIGHT TAKEOFF WITH FULL AFTERBURNER

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Haanzo

LCA IN LEH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa




----------



## Chanakyaa

---------- Post added at 04:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:29 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa




----------



## gogbot

XiNiX said:


> Tejas Side by Side


----------



## Chanakyaa

---------- Post added at 10:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 PM ----------


----------



## Chanakyaa




----------



## KS

Haanzo said:


> LCA IN LEH



Sexiest Photo of Tejas till now....

This baby is gonna be stationed in my hometown(Sulur) first...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ISRO

really awesome pics


----------



## Chanakyaa

Really Lucky Karthik....


----------



## BATMAN

Karthic Sri said:


> Sexiest Photo of Tejas till now....
> 
> This baby is gonna be stationed in my hometown(Sulur) first...



Can you expalin your home town in geographical terms?
or at least name of your province?


----------



## ISRO

BATMAN said:


> Can you expalin your home town in geographical terms?
> or at least name of your province?




Sir.............. mera chalega kya ????

28°36&#8242;36&#8243;N 77°13&#8242;48&#8243;E

Delhi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## KS

BATMAN said:


> Can you expalin your home town in geographical terms?
> or at least name of your province?



My home town Coimbatore in Tamil Nadu State.

Coimbatore

Sulur (the first base for Tejas) is a suburb in Coimbatore.

Sulur


----------



## LCA Tejas

Here You go with some Unseen Pictures of LCa tejas and Its developments

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

Haanzo said:


> LCA IN LEH



The Tejas looks very clean and stealthy in these two pics. Will be more sexy when fully armed with sensors.


----------



## Sri

I read somewhere that the RCS of Mirage 2000 is 1-2 M2
and also the RCS of Tejas is 1/3 of Mirage 2000. If this is true then the RCS of Tejas should be around 0.3 -0.6 M2. 

Pl comment.


----------



## Choppers

_*Courtesy-Prabjit Gaur frm BRF.*_

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Chanakyaa

---------- Post added at 12:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa




----------



## The Clarifier

Good pics. Can't say the same for the plane though.

Sorry, I'm trolling . I like it. The trolling, not the plane.


----------



## SpArK

The Clarifier said:


> Good pics. Can't say the same for the plane though.
> 
> Sorry, I'm trolling . I like it. The trolling, not the plane.



Yup.. You are lucky .. we cant do the same on ur fighters thread though..


----------



## The Clarifier

BENNY said:


> Yup.. You are lucky .. we cant do the same on ur fighters thread though..



There are very few pictures of JF-17 in flight... we need more... ISI does want us to know or else mods will have to work very hard .


----------



## kingdurgaking

One Question here... is MK2 going to have Mid air refueling facility?.. we already have the expertize in F16


----------



## Chanakyaa

If u are talking abt LCA MK II, then look at pics above...

LCA I already has this capability.


----------



## CONNAN

XiNiX said:


> If u are talking abt LCA MK II, then look at pics above...
> 
> LCA I already has this capability.



budy the above picture with the refueller is mirage 2000 not LCA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CONNAN

The Clarifier said:


> Good pics. Can't say the same for the plane though.
> 
> Sorry, I'm trolling . I like it. The trolling, not the plane.




Weapon and Technology: Indian Air Force to Deploy its LCA Tejas fighters at its New Air-Base

Indian Air Force will soon have its first base at Sulur in Tamil Nadu along with a squadron of combat jets . The base will protect strategic installations and maintain Indian air superiority over the Indian Ocean.

Work is rapidly being completed at Sulur on an extended runway, control system, avionics, radar, special hangars and modern radio and navigation aids. These facilities are being built for IAF fighter jets.

Indigenous Tejas fighters will be first to be deployed at Sulur base. These fighters will be inducted in December 2010. Its range can be extended with mid-air refuelling to 1,000 km for enhanced security cover.


----------



## kingdurgaking

connanxlrc1000 said:


> budy the above picture with the refueller is mirage 2000 not LCA



It is a Mirage XiniX jee .. i wanted to comment on that yesterday itself... but just dropped it as i thought nothing serious in that


----------



## Chanakyaa

My bad yaar.... they look so similar...


----------



## CONNAN

the biggest question is did they ever tested mid air refuelling with LCA i know LCA has the capability but it was not mentioned widely and i couldnt find any photos can some body throw some light


----------



## kingdurgaking

connanxlrc1000 said:


> the biggest question is did they ever tested mid air refuelling with LCA i know LCA has the capability but it was not mentioned widely and i couldnt find any photos can some body throw some light



Sirjee right now we dont have that.. Thats why we are using drop tanks... We have to check this feature in MK-2... But we have the technology because we developed that for F16... But i doubt we have integrated it. As far as my knowledge is concerned Naval - LCA is supposed to have this feature.. not sure what is planned

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## The Clarifier

connanxlrc1000 said:


> Weapon and Technology: Indian Air Force to Deploy its LCA Tejas fighters at its New Air-Base
> 
> Indian Air Force will soon have its first base at Sulur in Tamil Nadu along with a squadron of combat jets . The base will protect strategic installations and maintain Indian air superiority over the Indian Ocean.
> 
> Work is rapidly being completed at Sulur on an extended runway, control system, avionics, radar, special hangars and modern radio and navigation aids. These facilities are being built for IAF fighter jets.
> 
> Indigenous Tejas fighters will be first to be deployed at Sulur base. These fighters will be inducted in December 2010. Its range can be extended with mid-air refuelling to 1,000 km for enhanced security cover.



Do planes come with insurance?


----------



## CONNAN

The Clarifier said:


> Do planes come with insurance?



i dont know do paf planes got insurance


----------



## Abingdonboy

Quote:
Originally Posted by connanxlrc1000 
the biggest question is did they ever tested mid air refuelling with LCA


> i know LCA has the capability but it was not mentioned widely and i couldnt find any photos can some body throw some light





> Sirjee right now we dont have that.. Thats why we are using drop tanks... We have to check this feature in MK-2... But we have the technology because we developed that for F16... But i doubt we have integrated it. As far as my knowledge is concerned Naval - LCA is supposed to have this feature.. not sure what is planned




i think the pic says it all





http://www.indian-military.org/air-force/support/mid-air-refuellers/9-ilyushin-il-78mki-midas.html


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by connanxlrc1000
> the biggest question is did they ever tested mid air refuelling with LCA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think the pic says it all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ilyushin IL-78MKI Midas



That's not LCA, but Mirage 2000! LCA MK 2 should get a refueling probe too, but it's not clear what kind of.


----------



## ganimi kawa

Sancho bhai beat me to it! These are indeed Mirage 2k (note the position of the air intakes).

Mid air refuelling is a target for FOC not IOC. 

IMHO, we may see Mid air refuelling in LCA mk1 production version.

According to this news discussing locating LCA in Sulur...



> &#8220;*With mid-air refuelling, the range can be stretched up to 1,000 km* for enhanced security cover over the region,&#8221; sources said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> That's not LCA, but Mirage 2000! LCA MK 2 should get a refueling probe too, but it's not clear what kind of.



sorry i was only going by the caption under this pic on the link^^^ you've gotta admit tho they look very similar!!


----------



## RPK

sancho said:


> That's not LCA, but Mirage 2000! LCA MK 2 should get a refueling probe too, but it's not clear what kind of.



May be this

*Cobham Looks At LCA Fueling Probe | AVIATION WEEK*


----------



## CONNAN

Abingdonboy said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by connanxlrc1000
> the biggest question is did they ever tested mid air refuelling with LCA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think the pic says it all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.indian-military.org/air-force/support/mid-air-refuellers/9-ilyushin-il-78mki-midas.html



i had already mention that this picture is mirage 2000 not LCA in page 15


----------



## The Clarifier

connanxlrc1000 said:


> i dont know do paf planes got insurance



They don't need... I am asking this because it would mean perhaps a billion dollar's worth of damages for IAF next Indo-Pak war...


----------



## CONNAN

The Clarifier said:


> They don't need... I am asking this because it would mean perhaps a billion dollar's worth of damages for IAF next Indo-Pak war...



i think the same with PAF


----------



## sancho

ganimi kawa said:


> Sancho bhai beat me to it! These are indeed Mirage 2k (note the position of the air intakes).
> 
> Mid air refuelling is a target for FOC not IOC.
> 
> IMHO, we may see Mid air refuelling in LCA mk1 production version.
> 
> According to this news discussing locating LCA in Sulur...



Would be good, but besides several different reports and the LCA mock ups, we didn't see any of the prototypes flying with at least a dummy right? That's why my guess is, they will include it with the changes for MK2.




Abingdonboy said:


> sorry i was only going by the caption under this pic on the link^^^ you've gotta admit tho they look very similar!!



No problem, they are very similar from some point of views, so that happens. 




rpraveenkum said:


> May be this
> 
> *Cobham Looks At LCA Fueling Probe | AVIATION WEEK*



Maybe, that's one of them that are on offer, but as some mentioned before, HAL has a JV running with LM. I think they would like to use that instead of buying a foreign version of the shelf.


----------



## Dash

The Clarifier said:


> They don't need... I am asking this because it would mean perhaps a billion dollar's worth of damages for IAF next Indo-Pak war...


Kid, do you know anything about war?, ask your masters, they know it better than you. Stop making such idiotic comments, nothing but a fan boy statement.


----------



## ganimi kawa

sancho said:


> Would be good, but besides several different reports and the LCA mock ups,* we didn't see any of the prototypes flying with at least a dummy right?* That's why my guess is, they will include it with the changes for MK2.




We don't know what the remaining 3 LSPs will have, do we?

The reason for any tejas not having a refueling robe until now is IOC does not require Mid air refueling. However, it will be proved on the production version of the LCA as it is a requirement to get FOC. 

There was also talk of NP2 of NLCA having a refueling probe.


----------



## Dash

ganimi kawa said:


> We don't know what the remaining 3 LSPs will have, do we?
> 
> The reason for any tejas not having a refueling robe until now is IOC does not require Mid air refueling. However, it will be proved on the production version of the LCA as it is a requirement to get FOC.
> 
> There was also talk of NP2 of NLCA having a refueling probe.


In current LCA configuration I dont see a place where they can fit in a refuelling probe and drauge. and like Sancho said there was not a single model which showed a probe anywhere, the use of fuel tanks is the only choice but here comes the prroblem, with a low weapon capacity the fuel tank could only be a problem to the LCA weapons load.

Refueling probee may not come in LCA Mk1, but in Mk2, but once MK2 is rolled out then they will upgrade the mk1 to Mk2 standard.


----------



## kingdurgaking

ganimi kawa said:


> Sancho bhai beat me to it! These are indeed Mirage 2k (note the position of the air intakes).
> 
> Mid air refuelling is a target for FOC not IOC.
> 
> IMHO, we may see Mid air refuelling in LCA mk1 production version.
> 
> According to this news discussing locating LCA in Sulur...



If this is true what you have mentioned.. Please open your mouth i am throwing sweets from here


----------



## kingdurgaking

Dash said:


> In current LCA configuration I dont see a place where they can fit in a refuelling probe and drauge. and like Sancho said there was not a single model which showed a probe anywhere, the use of fuel tanks is the only choice but here comes the prroblem, with a low weapon capacity the fuel tank could only be a problem to the LCA weapons load.
> 
> Refueling probee may not come in LCA Mk1, but in Mk2, but once MK2 is rolled out then they will upgrade the mk1 to Mk2 standard.



But sirjee ... Refuel probe is an advantage because already we have a range of 1000 km of internal Fuel... We can drop the drop tanks and go for mid air refuel.. and I guess the space will be a issue as you have mentioned.. some how we have to squeeze to accommodate this .. As Sancho mentioned i too feel the same that it will be in MK-2 because LSP-5 will be the production variant as HAL chairman mentioned.. and they are increasing the body length of MK-2 to accommodate more internal Fuel ... which means They dont want drop tanks in MK-2 but a Mid-air re fuller probe ...


----------



## Dash

kingdurgaking said:


> But sirjee ... Refuel probe is an advantage because already we have a range of 1000 km of internal Fuel... We can drop the drop tanks and go for mid air refuel.. and I guess the space will be a issue as you have mentioned.. some how we have to squeeze to accommodate this .. As Sancho mentioned i too feel the same that it will be in MK-2 because LSP-5 will be the production variant as HAL chairman mentioned.. and they are increasing the body length of MK-2 to accommodate more internal Fuel ... which means They dont want drop tanks in MK-2 but a Mid-air re fuller probe ...


Actually the lack of a probe is a major design flaw in LCA. When you know that you have a lower weapon capacity, and you hve a lesser internal fuel. probe must have been the first priority. that way we could have ensured that LCA retain its flight in tough conditions.

Mk2 will come with a probe for sure, and as you said the engine itself is big and length will be increased with better internal fuel capacity, it will be a nice and deadly fighter then.

As of now we can say the experiment has been successful.


----------



## ganimi kawa

Dash said:


> Actually the lack of a probe is a major design flaw in LCA. When you know that you have a lower weapon capacity, and you hve a lesser internal fuel. probe must have been the first priority. that way we could have ensured that LCA retain its flight in tough conditions.




Do you have any definitive source on the "design" of LCA to say that there is no provision on LCA for a probe?

I find this statement a wee bit difficult to digest.





Dash said:


> In current LCA configuration I dont see a place where they can fit in a refuelling probe and drauge. and like Sancho said there was not a single model which showed a probe anywhere,
> 
> Refueling probee may not come in LCA Mk1, but in Mk2, but once MK2 is rolled out then they will upgrade the mk1 to Mk2 standard.




There is "space" on tejas for a probe connecting to the fuselage main fuel tank through a frontal fuel tank. I'm pretty sure of that.

I also came across a few sources who told me that IFR has been tested in one of the PV series. Trying to find more on that.


----------



## sancho

ganimi kawa said:


> We don't know what the remaining 3 LSPs will have, do we?
> 
> The reason for any tejas not having a refueling robe until now is IOC does not require Mid air refueling. However, it will be proved on the production version of the LCA as it is a requirement to get FOC.
> 
> There was also talk of NP2 of NLCA having a refueling probe.



That's what I meant, we didn't see any hint for it on any LSP we saw yet! By the fact that they want to induct LCA MK1 as soon as possible and that IAF sees the MK1 only as a less capable gap filler, I don't think they want this capability for them now. I would expect them only as retrofit upgrades and as I said important for the MK2 instead. 




kingdurgaking said:


> ... and they are increasing the body length of MK-2 to accommodate more internal Fuel ... which means They dont want drop tanks in MK-2 but a Mid-air re fuller probe ...



From recent reports it is known that the wings will be bigger to increase internal fuel and not the airframe itself. There are some changes at the fuselage and air intakes, but they should be needed to integrate the new engine. Also even with more internal fuel, they will drop tanks too, because with any weapon load the combat range will be reduced. In flight refuelling gives the advantage to extend the range, but more important the endurance, because the fighters don't have to land to refuel.


----------



## mikey

Don't you think its better to do the discussion at specific thread ? ? As it name suggest its for images ... Just a suggestion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indiannn

G00d Picss


----------



## ganimi kawa

mikey said:


> Don't you think its better to do the discussion at specific thread ? ? As it name suggest its for images ... Just a suggestion.



Correct suggestion! Let us move this discussion in LCA sticky.

Kya kare, control hi nahi hota!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dash

ganimi kawa said:


> Do you have any definitive source on the "design" of LCA to say that there is no provision on LCA for a probe?
> 
> I find this statement a wee bit difficult to digest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is "space" on tejas for a probe connecting to the fuselage main fuel tank through a frontal fuel tank. I'm pretty sure of that.
> 
> I also came across a few sources who told me that IFR has been tested in one of the PV series. Trying to find more on that.


iam replying in LCA sticky


----------



## Chanakyaa




----------



## sqlinjection

DO we are building our AESA ?


----------



## kingdurgaking

how about this??







mmmm mmmm mmmmm monster kill


----------



## Chanakyaa

sqlinjection said:


> DO we are building our AESA ?



AESA for AWACS = Yes.
AESA for LCA/AMCA = ?


----------



## ganimi kawa

XiNiX said:


> AESA for AWACS = Yes.
> AESA for LCA/AMCA = ?



Xinix bhai, this old news may be of some help.

*Project Uttam*



> *India's home-grown AESA radar effort will soon finalise a developent partner, reports The Indian Express.*
> 
> According to the report, a progressive downselect since December -- when the DRDO first invited bids -- *has come down to Israel's Elta and EADS Defence & Security*, following the elimination of Selex, Phazotron and Thales.
> Oh, and by the way, I hear the *LCA AESA is being developed under something called "Project Uttam".*




*EXCLUSIVE: India's LCA AESA Radar Programme Detailed*




> fully solid-state X-band radar is being developed with the following modes:
> 
> Air-to-Air: Multi-target detection and tracking / *Multi target ACM (Air-to-Air combat mode)* / High resolution raid assessment
> 
> Air-to-Ground: High Resolution mapping (SAR mode) / AGR  Air to Ground Ranging / RBM  Real Beam Mapping / DBS  Doppler Beam Sharpening / Ground Moving Target Indication (GMTI) / Ground Moving Target Tracking (GMTT) / *Terrain Avoidance (TA)*
> 
> Air-to-Sea: Sea search and multi target tracking / Range Signature (RS) /* Inverse Synthetic Aperture Radar (ISAR)*





There is definitely some movement on that front!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndianTiger

Nice pic, the but DRDO must concentrate of project management.,,


----------



## Rumpelstilskin

IndianTiger said:


> Nice pic, the but DRDO must concentrate of project management.,,



Agree... But hey evolving a modern aircraft from scratch is Indeed a Major Milestone to cross for any developing Country... So I wouldnt blame them but yeah It could have been fastened if The Govt would have supported them in time


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icarus

Great Pictures, Thanks XiNiX for sharing these with us............


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

kingdurgaking said:


> how about this??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmmm mmmm mmmmm monster kill



Looks ugly..... the colorful bombs yuk.... No offence just said wat came into mind.



sudhir007 said:


>



This one looks better.


----------



## AMCA

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Looks ugly..... the colorful bombs yuk.... No offence just said wat came into mind.



Heheh Yeah, Its as if its carrying a Candy bar...lol... But hey What there in a color...


----------



## CONNAN

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Looks ugly..... the colorful bombs yuk.... No offence just said wat came into mind.



buddy they are mock up bomb loads used to test the weight carrying capacity of the jet but yaa its an ugly color scheme


----------



## CONNAN




----------



## CONNAN

*HAL Tejas (Trainer) *


----------



## RPK

---------- Post added at 02:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:25 PM ----------


----------



## RPK

A wind tunnel model of an early Tejas LCA design displayed at Aero-India. Note the canards and a more traditional delta wing with very little fuselage blending, and its very similar look to its direct Chinese platform version, the J-10. The mastering of the Tejas's cranked delta and its complementary fuselage design has enabled super-maneuverability making canards useless in the final LCA design. The lack of canards also improves its RCS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK




----------



## RPK

---------- Post added at 02:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:30 PM ----------


----------



## AMCA

rpraveenkum said:


>



Beautiful Buddy.....Stunning picture


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

http://*****************/album/d/617-2/LCA-kh-2004.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sathya

I wish LCA 5 sports new colour......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

LSP 5 FLOWN TODAY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ganimi kawa

I hope these have not been posted here before!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kinetic

*Tejas LSP-5*

Another Tejas for IAF.... doesn't it look like Rafale and stealthy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MAFIAN GOD

^^^^
Fabulous pics.What is the name of the missile which is at the bottom?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIAN007

MAFIAN GOD said:


> ^^^^
> Fabulous pics.What is the name of the missile which is at the bottom?



Thats Vympel R-73 [ air to air ] missile [soviet ]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000VA

*LSP-5 NEW PIC from live fist*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sathya

[/quote]




last pic some doors like thing in tail section , can we use that in flight to give drag to increase turn rate....
just like the air brake in the back of su 30 mki


----------



## Chanakyaa

Great contributions....


----------



## jha

Very good pics..Thnx guys..


----------



## LongLiveBritian

It really does look like the rafale..


----------



## ganimi kawa

Some more pics with insides of Tejas!





















P.S. Completed 300 posts with this one. A thanks to all my friends here! You rock, guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MAFIAN GOD

I found this NAT GEO documentary.I think it was filmed during the PV3 launching.


----------



## AMCA



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## flameboard

OMG the Tejas airframe problem is so obvious can't believe those Indians. Should Pakistan just step in and finish the job to spice things up?


----------



## flameboard

"It may not be what we want, but it is our own aircraft," says the Indian Navy's Flag Officer Naval Aviation (FONA) Rear Admiral Sudhir Pillai on the LCA Navy in an interview to FORCE magazine. He was asked how effective the LCA Navy would be for a carrier-based role given that it "only an eight ton platform". The officer's response: "I wish wish we could straightaway develop a Rafale. But seriously, we have to look at the Indian Navy and it commitment towards indigenisation. I agree that we have made a modest start, but it has been a huge learning experience. LCA Navy will remain a modest platform with an uprated engine which will give us adequate capability at sea. While it is easy to buy from abroad, sometimes it is extremely difficult to support those platforms. Our past experiences tell us that it is worth committing resources to develop our own assets."

Also, unless the LCA Navy decides to fly tomorrow or the day after, looks like it will be missing its December first flight schedule. What a pity.


----------



## Asfand

I have hard time believing that this plane will ever be inducted in Indian air force. The Indian generals and politicians make much more in kickbacks than producing the Tejas in India. The case is similar to Arjun tank. India is still buying Russian tanks and Arjun tank production has stopped. 

Good luck Indians. With more wealth comes more corruption.


----------



## flameboard

India doesn't need it but now they are basically making this for the world and not for themselves. Just for show.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Can somebdy post the cockpit pics of LCA?


----------



## ksgokul

flameboard said:


> OMG the Tejas airframe problem is so obvious can't believe those Indians. Should Pakistan just step in and finish the job to spice things up?



I am an illiterate in avionics. But can you try to explain me, what is the problem you are seeing in the airframe?


----------



## GareebNawaz

we need a more potent design and a lighter yet sturdier airframe. the tejas have a pathetic design and after 30 years of R&D we come up with this? We need something to counter a 4th gen or 4.5 gen threat j-10, JF-17, F-16. we cannot put all the work on MKI or wait for MMRCA orders to arrive. We need to step up the game and take some lessons from China. Nevertheless i am proud of my countrymen for their efforts to increase our security and hats off to them.


----------



## Roybot

Hardcore Gamer said:


> we need a more potent design and a lighter yet sturdier airframe. the tejas have a pathetic design and after 30 years of R&D we come up with this? We need something to counter a 4th gen or 4.5 gen threat j-10, JF-17, F-16. we cannot put all the work on MKI or wait for MMRCA orders to arrive. We need to step up the game and take some lessons from China. Nevertheless i am proud of my countrymen for their efforts to increase our security and hats off to them.



What makes you think its a pathetic design? fighter aircrafts aren't meant to cater to your "airframe design" fetishes


----------



## flameboard

ksgokul said:


> I am an illiterate in avionics. But can you try to explain me, what is the problem you are seeing in the airframe?



There is a reason why my answer doesn't reveal it, I'd rather they figure it out themselves. Quite funny really but the airframe is not the only problem, that's something everyone knows.


----------



## Screambowl

flameboard said:


> OMG the Tejas airframe problem is so obvious can't believe those Indians. Should Pakistan just step in and finish the job to spice things up?



how much do you know about designing an aircraft?? I am sure you still have hard time making a paper plane. LOL


----------



## AUz

XiNiX said:


>



Last pic is just 

How many IAF will buys these birds? and till when? Like are we seeing an operational squadron of Tejas in IAF in 2011???


----------



## khatarnak gunda

flameboard said:


> There is a reason why my answer doesn't reveal it, I'd rather they figure it out themselves. Quite funny really but the airframe is not the only problem, that's something everyone knows.




i think you need some consultation, here comes my help.

consult some members of this forum itself *who are not from india*...... storm force from europe

and a lady member from usa whose name i forgot.. i request senior indian members to provide it soon.


----------



## AMCA



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

> We need to step up the game and take some lessons from China.


What make Su30 mki in different color and name it Baaz or Cheel or Garud....


----------



## KS

angeldemon_007 said:


> What make Su30 mki in different color and name it *Baaz* or Cheel or Garud....



Baaz is already the name of 'Mig 29' s in the IAF inventory.

Garud is a good name.


----------



## OldKool

give su 30 mki a good paint job and some changes and call it Bangalore-20 or Chennai-36!!thats how we can learn from china!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ganimi kawa

angeldemon_007 said:


> What make Su30 mki in different color and name it Baaz or Cheel or Garud....



IIRC, IAF has taken a decision of not renaming the foreign fighters. 

I support them. No matter the name, the airframe has got "russia" written all over it!

And "Su30 mki" has achieved an aura of it's own, bas yeh naam hi kaafi hai!

Though we have not been very good at naming our own jets except maybe Marut. Hansa, Saras, Sitara, Deepak, Krishak, Tejas (sorry!)! All of them sound kinda insipid!

I hope they name the LCH well (Hell, name it "Kala Rakshas" for all I care; but no more wimpy names)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

OldKool said:


> give su 30 mki a good paint job and some changes and call it Bangalore-20 or Chennai-36!!thats how we can learn from china!!



 Good one..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## babanomi

OldKool said:


> give su 30 mki a good paint job and some changes and call it Bangalore-20 or Chennai-36!!thats how we can learn from china!!



sukhoi mki should have been called *maya*/mki ,,
it would have gone well..

maya :a powerful force that creates the cosmic illusion that the phenomenal world is real. The word maya originally referred to the wizardry with which a god can make human beings believe in what turns out to be an illusion, and its philosophical sense is an extension of this meaning. The concept is especially important in the Advaita school of the orthodox system of Vedanta, which sees maya as the cosmic force that presents the infinite Brahman as the finite phenomenal world...


check out this mind blowing video:

/watch?v=xuNd8tKm0UA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## IndianArmy




----------



## GUNS-N- ROSES

ganimi kawa said:


> IIRC, IAF has taken a decision of not renaming the foreign fighters.
> 
> I support them. No matter the name, the airframe has got "russia" written all over it!
> 
> And "Su30 mki" has achieved an aura of it's own, bas yeh naam hi kaafi hai!
> 
> Though we have not been very good at naming our own jets except maybe Marut. Hansa, Saras, Sitara, Deepak, Krishak, Tejas (sorry!)! All of them sound kinda insipid!
> 
> I hope they name the LCH well (Hell, name it "Kala Rakshas" for all I care; but no more wimpy names)


 
lol loved u r reply,

however, u r information on renaming of foreign ac is partly correct.

mig 27 are known as bahadur
jaguars are called shamsher
an-32 are sutluj.
Il-76 are called gajraj
Mirages are called vajras.

its only recently, that govt has avoided renaming foreign fighters. on that front u r bang on.

howevr, there is nothing wrong with above mentioned names. i personally find them "cool". they bring out lot of local flavour.


----------



## saumyasupratik

Noob question but can someone please explain me why the compound delta wing of the Tejas can't incorporate wingtip hardpoints like those on cropped delta wing aircraft like the JF-17 and F-16's to carry dogfighting missiles like ASRAAM and IRIS-T?Also can more hardpoints be added?Is that possible in the fuselage?

Of all the options was the Derby a good one for the standard BVRAAM missile?Will the R-77 be used along with the Derby for Tejas?

Lastly is the hardpoint on the port side intake used only for mounting targeting pods?If they are used for weapons stations why not another one on the starboard side intake?


----------



## luckyyy

GUNS-N- ROSES said:


> lol loved u r reply,
> 
> however, u r information on renaming of foreign ac is partly correct.
> 
> mig 27 are known as bahadur
> jaguars are called shamsher
> an-32 are sutluj.
> Il-76 are called gajraj
> Mirages are called vajras.
> 
> its only recently, that govt has avoided renaming foreign fighters. on that front u r bang on.
> 
> howevr, there is nothing wrong with above mentioned names. i personally find them "cool". they bring out lot of local flavour.


 
SU-30MKI called the Rambha...
The nickname is an unofficial one ..


----------



## sancho

saumyasupratik said:


> Noob question but can someone please explain me why the compound delta wing of the Tejas can't incorporate wingtip hardpoints like those on cropped delta wing aircraft like the JF-17 and F-16's to carry dogfighting missiles like ASRAAM and IRIS-T?Also can more hardpoints be added?Is that possible in the fuselage?
> 
> Of all the options was the Derby a good one for the standard BVRAAM missile?Will the R-77 be used along with the Derby for Tejas?
> 
> Lastly is the hardpoint on the port side intake used only for mounting targeting pods?If they are used for weapons stations why not another one on the starboard side intake?


 
AFAIK, that has nothing to do with the design of the delta wing, because comparable Gripen and Rafale delta wings has wingtip stations as well (EF use it for the ESM pod), but with how strengthened the wing is. Some members talked with officials at Aero India about it and it seems that more stations requires a re-design of the wing as well, which might caused more time for development of MK2.
More hardpoints at the fuselage, especially for missiles seems not to be possible, unless you change the location of the gear bay. The station you mean is for targeting, or recce pods and if at all, smaller dumb bombs maybe. Missilles, or PGMs instead should be too heavy.

Derby is at least imo surprising, because it rules out R77, which is already available in numbers and would be the more logical gap filler till Astra is ready. On the other side, it will be integrated for IN anyway, that has the weapon for Sea Harriers now. Israeli weapons are for sure capable, but I had would have prefered Python V. The WVR missile so far is still R73 and I think that's a bid old now and we must have a better alternative for the future, be it indigenous (co-developed with the Maitri SAM for example), or foreign.


----------



## saumyasupratik

sancho said:


> AFAIK, that has nothing to do with the design of the delta wing, because comparable Gripen and Rafale delta wings has wingtip stations as well (EF use it for the ESM pod), but with how strengthened the wing is. Some members talked with officials at Aero India about it and it seems that more stations requires a re-design of the wing as well, which might caused more time for development of MK2.
> More hardpoints at the fuselage, especially for missiles seems not to be possible, unless you change the location of the gear bay. The station you mean is for targeting, or recce pods and if at all, smaller dumb bombs maybe. Missilles, or PGMs instead should be too heavy.
> 
> Derby is at least imo surprising, because it rules out R77, which is already available in numbers and would be the more logical gap filler till Astra is ready. On the other side, it will be integrated for IN anyway, that has the weapon for Sea Harriers now. Israeli weapons are for sure capable, but I had would have prefered Python V. The WVR missile so far is still R73 and I think that's a bid old now and we must have a better alternative for the future, be it indigenous (co-developed with the Maitri SAM for example), or foreign.


 
Thanks for the answer.I wanted to ask are the Typhoon, Rafale and Gripen Compund Delta Canard wings or Cropped Delta Canard Wings?Because they look very similar to cropped dleta wings aircraft like F-16 and not compound delta winged ones.
I'll show some photos for comparison

Gripen Wings





Rafale Wings





Typhoon Wings





F-16 Wings





and LCA Wings for comparison





It's not the same as Rafale and Typhoon.

I was hoping either ASRAAM, MICA EM/IR and Metoer when available or R-73 and R-77's.Python-5 is fully compatible with the Tejas?So in the end it's standard A2A load will be Derby and R-73's and later Astra?


----------



## Chanakyaa




----------



## Chanakyaa




----------



## Kompromat

LCA Wing area is almost identical to SAAB 37 Viggen. Its the best comparison possible.







SAAB 37 Viggen.






HAL LCA.


----------



## tallboy123

*Even the french Mirage has the same as viggen *




*Even J-10*




*even rafale is similar*





*But i think people call it Delta wing*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delta_wing
*and Vigggen and LCA are not identical*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

^ I was talking about the wing area ONLY you are confusing other parts of fuselage too with it.

Mirage , J-10 , Rafale have different configuration to that of SAAB37s. Wing area on LCA and Viggen is larger and further extended towards the canopy and both of them are low mounted which is not the same in any of the other birds apart of J-10 including Grippen.

All one needs to do to understand the flight performance of LCA at altitudes is to study Viggen.


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tallboy123



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tallboy123



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ignited Mind

tallboy123 said:


>


 
The best kikazz pic of LCA I've ever seen.

*The pic says*: Hell yeah baby, I'm comin to get ur a$$...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tallboy123




----------



## angeldemon_007

> LCA Wing area is almost identical to SAAB 37 Viggen. Its the best comparison possible.


Its true....but SAAB never consulted in LCA mk1 i think it was dassault. Not to mention, you cannot just copy a fighter using its jpeg image....


----------



## Black Widow

Aeronaut said:


> LCA Wing area is almost identical to SAAB 37 Viggen. Its the best comparison possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAAB 37 Viggen.There are Limited number of Wing design for Fighter aircraft
> 1. Delta design
> 2. cranked Delta design
> 3. Forward swept wing and reverse swept wing
> 4. Tailed Delta Cropped Delta, tailless delta, compound delta
> 
> 
> AND UNFORTUNATELY all of these design were used in some or more planes... So if you see as layman you can find many plane copy of each other... French were consulted for LCA project , so if you claim that Mirage left some impression on LCA then its acceptable...
> 
> But based on JPEG , you are claiming LCA to be copy of Viggen, Its ridiculous... You are wasting time of all in that case... jkkjjkjkjk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAL LCA.


 


lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## saumyasupratik

The wind tunnel model of the LCA before compound delta-wing was perfected for it had cropped canard delta wing like the Gripen.

Photo of wind tunnel model of LCA along with the HF-73





LCA and Mirage 2000 in comparison.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## drunken-monke

GareebNawaz said:


> we need a more potent design and a lighter yet sturdier airframe. the tejas have a pathetic design and after 30 years of R&D we come up with this? We need something to counter a 4th gen or 4.5 gen threat j-10, JF-17, F-16. we cannot put all the work on MKI or wait for MMRCA orders to arrive. We need to step up the game and take some lessons from China. Nevertheless i am proud of my countrymen for their efforts to increase our security and hats off to them.


 
Dear Mr. GareebNawaz,

Before calling that aircraft a pathetic one, do you have basic knowlwdge of a aircraft. Although i have posted this in other threads still would be posting here to show you and Mr. *Flameboard* some facts about LCA.

Lets compare Tejas with most popular modern strike fighter today: F-16 block 50.

Their electronic eqipment is very similar EL/M-2032 or APG-68 radars with slotted planar array antenna and SAR capabilities. Both carry Litening E/O targeting system, have Dash HMD.

---------------------- Tejas ------ F-16 blk50
empty weight ----- 6540 kg ----- 8,700 kg
wing area --------- 38.4 m2 ----- 27.87m2
power ------------- 8,600 kg ----- 13,180 kg
intermal fuel ------- 2400 kg ------ 3,250 kg

Now lets calculate two missions. 

1) Fighter mission with 4 MR AA missiles + 2 SR AA missiles.

That's 4*160 + 2*90 = 820 kg

Full fiel weight:
Tejas - 6540 + 820 + 2400 = 9760 kg
F-16 - 8,700 + 820 + 3,250 = 12770 kg

Fuel/weight ratio: 
Tejas - 2400/9760 = 0.246
F-16 - 3250/12770 = 0.254

Very close, that means range will be pretty similar. F-16 however can add CFT, then F-16 gets advantage in range.

Half fuel weight in fighter mission:

Tejas - 6540 + 820 + 1200 = 8560 kg
F-16 - 8700 + 820 + 1625 = 11145 kg

power/weight ratio: 
Tejas - 8600/8560 = 1
F-16 - 13,180/11145 = 1.18

Serious advantage of F-16, better acceleration and vertical maneuvring.

wing loading:
Tejas - 8560/38.4 = 223 kg/m2
F-16 - 11145/27.87 = 400 kg/m2

Serious advantage of Tejas, can provide better horisontal maneuvring and take off/landing capabilities

2) Strike mission with 2 2000-lb bombs + 2 short range AA missles + 2 MR AA + Litening pod.

That gives 2*900 + 2*90 + 2 * 160 + 200 = 2500 kg

Full fiel weight:
Tejas - 6540 + 2500 + 2400 = 11440 kg
F-16 - 8,700 + 2500 + 3,250 = 14450 kg

Fuel/weight ratio: 
Tejas - 2400/11440 = 0.21
F-16 - 3,250/14450 = 0.22

Again pretty close.

Half fuel weight in strike mission:

Tejas - 6540 + 2500 + 1200 = 10240 kg
F-16 - 8700 + 2500 + 1625 = 12825 kg

power/weight ratio: 
Tejas - 8600/10240 = 0.84
F-16 - 13,180/12825 = 1.03

wing loading:
Tejas - 10240/38.4 = 267 kg/m2
F-16 - 12825/27.87 = 460 kg/m2

Quite a similar picture as it was in fighter mode (in fighter mode F-16 has 18% advantage in t/w ratio, while in strike mode - 23%).


Lets check this loading.

F-16 fuel:
3250 kg (internal) + 2200 kg (2 wing 370-gal) + 900 kg (300 gal central) = 6350 kg. 

F-16 weight:
8700 kg (empty) + 6350 kg (fuel) + 300 kg (drop tanks) + 1800 kg (2 LGBs) + 500 kg (4 AAMs) + 200 kg (pod) = 17,850 kg

Tejas fuel:
2400 kg (internal) + 1900 kg (2 wing 1200l) = 4300 kg

Tejas weight:

6540 kg (empty) + 4300 kg (fuel) + 200 kg (drop tanks) + 900 kg (1 LGB) + 500 kg (4 AAMs) + 200 kg (pod) = 12,640 kg

Fuel/weight ratio:
Tejas - 0.34
F-16 - 0.36

Thats very close, especially considering that more fuel additional tank and bomb make more drag. So range would be about same, but F-16 carries 2 times more bombs.

If Tejas takes 2 LGBs and 1 drop tank then we get:

3350 kg fuel and 12,490 kg weight. Thats 0.27 fuel weight ratio compare to 0.36 of F-16. Thats 33% less. But actual range difference will be lower that 33% because of drag (20-25% I guess). In short either one bomb at similar range or same number of bombs at lower range.

Light fighters can be very good for CAS missions too, they fall in deep strike missions.

Tejas needs F414 engine. It gives 15% more thrust but weights almost same as F404 + additional fuel. That was done on Grippen NG.


Conclusion: 
Tejas can compete with F-16 block 50 both in strike and fighting missions. 

Pros:
Cheaper to prosecute and operate. Much smaller wing loading, thats good for take of and landing, training. 

Cons:
Underpowered (that can be corrected with F414), no CFT option. 

Have you guyz went through whole this thread, know what sort of AESA radar LCA has?? No bcoz you dont want to se that.. Its a product from israel and will be replaced by some local AESA after some time. Bashing Tejas is enough, first get your basics clear about a FAC..

People shud understand the role of Tejas in IAF. Second thing, there are very few contries who manufacture all components of a Fighter aircraft indegenously. Even china is not able to develop (Full functional ) engine WS 15 or so.. By the way India's Kavari Engine which earlier failed high altitude trials, Passed this time after some modifications.. I will post some pictures after some searching... So my sincere request to all members that give some respect to this bird which it surely deserves and let it become operational.. after that you can surely analyze it.. And same goes for JF 17 of Pakistan.. offcource the experience gained in these projects will help the developers for sure. Mean while unlike JF 17 LCA tejas uses composite materials and RAM hence that factor should also be considered which is a very high achievement in my opinion..

With regards
Drunken Monke
(Shrikant Parwate, India)

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## drunken-monke

To all newbees,

Underestimating tejas wont stop it from killing other fighter jets or dropping lethal bombs on the targets. Gyz due to its small size and composits its RCS would be less than or equal to 1m2. How significant that would be do these newbees know. Sadly they cant understand of significance of being light. And Indian armed forces set their technical requirement at high level, hence they want more and more in LCA. How much tech can be incarporated in a small plane??

Understand the point by keeping the mind open gyuz.
By the way thanks to all for posting lovely pics of Tejas

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saumyasupratik

I read somewhere that LCA has 1/3rd the frontal RCS as the Mirage 2000.


----------



## sancho

Aeronaut said:


> ^ I was talking about the wing area ONLY you are confusing other parts of fuselage too with it.
> 
> Mirage , J-10 , Rafale have different configuration to that of SAAB37s. Wing area on LCA and Viggen is larger and further extended towards the canopy *and both of them are low mounted* which is not the same in any of the other birds apart of J-10 including Grippen.
> 
> All one needs to do to understand the flight performance of LCA at altitudes is to study Viggen.



Please check the LCA pics again, because you are mistaken here!


----------



## kingdurgaking

tallboy123 said:


>


 
Looking like a dreadful bat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kingdurgaking

drunken-monke said:


> With regards
> Drunken Monke
> (Shrikant Parwate, India)


 
Dear Monke.... your observation is good.. the only one main advantage that F-16 has is the powerplant which vomits a power of 77KN dry and 127KN wet..
while Tejas has a power plant current 54KN dry and 85KN wet.. with new engine around 60KN and 100 KN i guesss.... way tooo less that F-16... 

For any fighter the powerplant is utmost important based on which all loads, fuel and even airframe strengthening is carried..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## drunken-monke

kingdurgaking said:


> Dear Monke.... your observation is good.. the only one main advantage that F-16 has is the powerplant which vomits a power of 77KN dry and 127KN wet..
> while Tejas has a power plant current 54KN dry and 85KN wet.. with new engine around 60KN and 100 KN i guesss.... way tooo less that F-16...
> 
> For any fighter the powerplant is utmost important based on which all loads, fuel and even airframe strengthening is carried..


 
Dear King,

Yeah absolutely you are right. And these specs of tejas do give him a respectable position owing to its small size. Thanks for reading the whole data.
regards


----------



## drunken-monke

kingdurgaking said:


> Looking like a dreadful bat


 
Hey thats one of the best pic of the small beast. By the way has anybody got pic of tejas with sonic boom?? If yes please post it..
regards


----------



## kingdurgaking

drunken-monke said:


> Dear King,
> 
> Yeah absolutely you are right. And these specs of tejas do give him a respectable position owing to its small size. Thanks for reading the whole data.
> regards


 
You are absolutely right.. it seems IAF has given a very tough spec to DRDO/ADA... i cant imagine what they are expecting out of such a small bird..
it is indeed a big achievement for us


----------



## ganimi kawa

Is it just me or the Tejas is looking better and better every passing day....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Starfleet

Hi Shrikant,

Good analysis. But that works only if the numbers you use are correct. There seems to be more weight on the Tejas. Tejas's 'Loaded Weight' (Wikipedia and several other resources including broadsword blog) is 10.5 tonnes. But Empty weight (6.5) + Full fuel (2.5) should be 9 tonnes (what you say in your calculations). Where do you think this additional 1.5 tonnes comes from? I am told almost 1 tonne of that is the weight of the 8 pylons! What about the GSH 23 mm cannon? Is it accounted for in the empty weight?

Also you do not compare weight/thrust ratios between LCA and F16 using full fuel. You will notice that in that case, LCA looks distinctly underpowered.

We know that the LCA MK1 has 3 main problems. 1. AoA (flames out at 28 degrees whereas a competent fighter should be able to sustain atleast 30/32 degrees). 2. Sustained Rate of Turn (this problem occurs even with very low wing loading suggesting serious weight problems) 3. Low level weapon delivery profiles . Could you shed some light on these issues in the context of weight....ie...At what loaded weight wouldthese issues get resolved. Then we can look at whether the weapons and fuel loading needed to achieve those weights seem practical. If the answer is yes, then the LCA is in business.

If not, then we have serious thinking to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drunken-monke

Starfleet said:


> Hi Shrikant,
> 
> Good analysis. But that works only if the numbers you use are correct. There seems to be more weight on the Tejas. Tejas's 'Loaded Weight' (Wikipedia and several other resources including broadsword blog) is 10.5 tonnes. But Empty weight (6.5) + Full fuel (2.5) should be 9 tonnes (what you say in your calculations). Where do you think this additional 1.5 tonnes comes from? I am told almost 1 tonne of that is the weight of the 8 pylons! What about the GSH 23 mm cannon? Is it accounted for in the empty weight?
> 
> Also you do not compare weight/thrust ratios between LCA and F16 using full fuel. You will notice that in that case, LCA looks distinctly underpowered.
> 
> We know that the LCA MK1 has 3 main problems. 1. AoA (flames out at 28 degrees whereas a competent fighter should be able to sustain atleast 30/32 degrees). 2. Sustained Rate of Turn (this problem occurs even with very low wing loading suggesting serious weight problems) 3. Low level weapon delivery profiles . Could you shed some light on these issues in the context of weight....ie...At what loaded weight wouldthese issues get resolved. Then we can look at whether the weapons and fuel loading needed to achieve those weights seem practical. If the answer is yes, then the LCA is in business.
> 
> If not, then we have serious thinking to do.


 Dear Mr. starflet,

Thanks for reading my post.

The empty weight of the aircraft is 6450 kg (Basic aircraft empty weight is essentially the same and excludes any baggage, passengers, or usable fuel. Some manufacturers define this empty weight as including optional equipment, i.e. GPS, cargo basket, spotlight.) and the loaded weight is 10500. The internal fuel capacity is of 2458 kg. As you have calculated rightfully, 1482 kg of weight is in excess . what i think that may be counting of droptank having 1200 lt fuel capacity. GSh cannon weighs almost 50 kg and even the 220 rounds it wont make more than 100 to 150 kg. That would be the total loaded weight. But in LCA there are 8 total hard points: 1× beneath the port-side intake trunk, 6× under-wing, and 1× under-fuselage with a capacity of 4000 kg external fuel and ordnance. Although this might contradict with what I have said priviously with context of Droptank, but apart from that I dont see any justification for the 1.5 ton weight.. and if you see the maximum takeoff weight of LCA is 13,300 kg.. So the 4000 kg of external fuel raises question with respect to maximum takeoff weight (10500+4000=14500kg) Hence what i think is that 1.5 ton must be droptank + ordanace for twin barrel cannon. (Correct me if my assumptions are wrong) 

Also about the AOA and sustained turn rate Tejas have a serious disadvantage due to its underpowered GE 404 engine. Thrust to weight ratio of the FAC is 0.9 as per the Wikipedia which is for sure not enough I say for a FAC which would be a interceptor. That may be overcomed with better engine IMO (may be GE 414, or improved kaveri)..
regards


----------



## Starfleet

Dear Drunken Monke,

I wish they were drop tanks but I suspect not as these are always accounted for in external fuel + ordanance (as you also acknowledge;-)). 

I think I can partially account for this 1.5 tonnes. With 8 pylons fitted out at an avg of 75 kgs per pylon thats 600 kgs. Another 300/400 (say 350 avg) is the weight of telemetery equipment for testing that will be reomved after FOC. Say 150 kgs for the cannon + ammo. Thats 1.1 tonnes. Another 400 kgs mystery weight. I suspect some unpleasnt bombshell ADA will drop soon.

Also remember that design Max TOW is constant at 13.5 tonnes and we have already seen a 1 tonne increase in empty weight from 5.5. tonnes to 6.5 tonnes ( 5.5 was achieved and 'frozen' in 2005). So I wont be surprised if there are more surprises lurking.

But having said that I still believe that a decent point intercept mission can be flown. 6500 kgs + 2500 kgs + 300 kgs ( 4 pylons) + 300 kgs ( 4 AA missiles) + 150 kgs ( cannon) =10.1 tonnes.

Good enough in my view and same as Mig 21 Bison which is a pretty good aircarft. So no problem there (as long as air intakes are properly designed and AoA and Sustained Rate of Turn problems are not beacuse of that). 

Any weight over 10.5 tonnes and Tejas beocmes sluggish becuase of weight gain and engine woes. So it has to be flown at max max that. This means that no question of a ground attack role.

But I am okay with that.

Re Mk 2 I am not holding my breath. It will take at best 5 years to come.

A


----------



## Black Widow

kingdurgaking said:


> You are absolutely right.. it seems IAF has given a very tough spec to DRDO/ADA... i cant imagine what they are expecting out of such a small bird..
> it is indeed a big achievement for us


 
IAF want a fighter plane which has size of mouse, strength of elephant, which can run like cheeta, which has AoA of falcon.. These all thing must come in first attempt, else they will choose some other plane (with huge commission)... 

Thanks god its a plane, if it would have been road vehicle, they would have been sabotaged its engine as they did with Arjuna...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndianArmy




----------



## SivHp

Do these can be fitted with BVR missiles & AESA radar ?


----------



## Kinetic

Peacelover1 said:


> Do these can be fitted with BVR missiles & AESA radar ?


 
Current LCA have BVR missile and an AESA under development for future version.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Ryu

Evil TEJAS PS





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## drunken-monke

Kinetic said:


> Current LCA have BVR missile and an AESA under development for future version.


 
Although the current version doesn't have the AESA but we are negotiating with ELTA for that. Also the Indian version of AESA will be ready in many be couple of years.


----------



## Black Widow

Mr.Ryu said:


> Evil TEJAS PS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 

why the of LCA is burning??/


----------



## Mr.Ryu

Black Widow said:


> why the of LCA is burning??/


 
Where it's burning mate ?


----------



## Chanakyaa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa




----------



## Chanakyaa



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chanakyaa




----------



## Roybot

Err the aerial refueling one is mirage!


----------



## arp2041

XiNiX said:


>



Tejas mid-air refuelling?? are those refuelling pods in place?? has tejas achieved this capability?? If yes, thats good news.


----------



## Chanakyaa

arp2041 said:


> Tejas mid-air refuelling?? are those refuelling pods in place?? has tejas achieved this capability?? If yes, thats good news.



Err... I Guess.. They Might be Mirages.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

XiNiX said:


>



Mate these are IAF Mirage 2000s. It's an easy mistake to make-I've made myself in the past!! LCAs haven't got this capability just yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> Mate these are IAF Mirage 2000s. It's an easy mistake to make-I've made myself in the past!! LCAs haven't got this capability just yet.



The most obvious difference is, that LCAs air intakes are below the wings, while M2Ks are above.


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> Mate these are IAF Mirage 2000s. It's an easy mistake to make-I've made myself in the past!! LCAs haven't got this capability just yet.



The most obvious difference is, that LCAs air intakes are below the wings, while M2Ks are above.


----------



## Gessler



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gessler



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gessler




----------



## navtrek



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## navtrek




----------



## Chanakyaa



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## thesolar65

XiNiX said:


> View attachment 55878
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 55879
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 55880



I think the first one will make a best wall paper!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Headache

XiNiX said:


>


Why is the 5th one painted yellow? Will it be used for some nuclear tests?


----------



## Chanakyaa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

And i thought JF-17 was ugly..


----------



## GURU DUTT

XiNiX said:


>


so it means the onboard cannon on LCA is tested and incorported on ground and in sky so onli OBOGS & IFR remain


----------



## Chanakyaa

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> And i thought JF-17 was ugly..



Fighter Machines are not for Drawing Room Displays.... They DONT need to be Aishwarya rai......
JF17 is a Perfect machine for its user.. so is Tejas... Ugliness lies in YOUR Thoughts not these War Machines.

Post Reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

XiNiX said:


> Fighter Machines are not for Drawing Room Displays.... They DONT need to be Aishwarya rai......
> JF17 is a Perfect machine for its user.. so is Tejas... Ugliness lies in YOUR Thoughts not these War Machines.
> 
> Post Reported.



Thoughts? Lmao.. Some aircraft are sexy... Others ugly.. Also apparently it's not perfect for its user either.


----------



## Chanakyaa

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Thoughts? Lmao.. Some aircraft are sexy... Others ugly.. Also apparently it's not perfect for *its user* either.



I know That. Thats why "its user" ( PAF ) wanted the Su 35...

And .. As for IAF :


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

XiNiX said:


> I know That. Thats why "its user" ( PAF ) wanted the Su 35...


I know you are stupid but you don't have to prove me right all the time... It's really retarded of you to compare s heavy fighter with a medium single engines multirole jet...

Also the user has inducted block II Aswell.. That's well over 60 jets in service.



> And .. As for IAF :


Prototypes - as usual ..


----------



## cool_not

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> And i thought JF-17 was ugly..



You were never wrong.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

cool_not said:


> You were never wrong.


True... Till I saw under development LCA..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I know you are stupid but you don't have to prove me right all the time... It's really retarded of you to compare s heavy fighter with a medium single engines multirole jet...
> 
> Also the user has inducted block II Aswell.. That's well over 60 jets in service.
> 
> 
> Prototypes - as usual ..



Plz Dont prove your "Intelligence" by turing this 6 Year old Thread in a LCA vs Tejas Business.
Sure, as per forum rules you are a Certified Retard if you Troll and Post Offtopic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cool_not

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> True... Till I saw under development LCA..



That still keep your JF17 ugly.

Unless you are stooping to a level of mine is less uglier than yours level.


----------



## Gen Padmanabhan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Prototypes - as usual ..



You dont know the difference between Prototype v/s LSP v/s SP?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

XiNiX said:


> Plz Dont prove your "Intelligence" by turing this 6 Year old Thread in a LCA vs Tejas Business.
> Sure, as per forum rules you are a Certified Retard if you Troll and Post Offtopic.



I was merely giving my opinion.. Tujhay "mirchi lagi tou mein kya karoin".



cool_not said:


> That still keep your JF17 ugly.
> 
> Unless you are stooping to a level of mine is less uglier than yours level.



I never claimed JF was s sexy diva in the first place.. 

I thought it was an ugly jet .. Till I saw LCA..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

cool_not said:


> That still keep your JF17 ugly.
> 
> Unless you are stooping to a level of mine is less uglier than yours level.


We never made ours for road shows or a beauty contest 

no doubt yours is a cutie pie!! 

Salute to the beauty queen,, 





Beauty indeed,,, apni swari pa awam ko deedar krwaty hua 



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I was merely giving my opinion.. Tujhay "mirchi lagi tou mein kya karoin".
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed JF was s sexy diva in the first place..
> 
> I thought it was an ugly jet .. Till a day LCA..



LCA was a category really, a light combat aircraft,,
The name of plane is HAL TEJAS so i think we should not call it LCA anymore. 
I have serious objection to calling this place LCA, you want to know why?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Arsalan said:


> We never made ours for road shows or a beauty contest
> 
> no doubt yours is a cutie pie!!
> 
> Salute to the beauty queen,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty indeed,,, apni swari pa awam ko deedar krwaty hua
> 
> 
> 
> LCA was a category really, a light combat aircraft,,
> The name of plane is HAL TEJAS so i think we should not call it LCA anymore.
> I have serious objection to calling this place LCA, you want to know why?


Why?


----------



## Arsalan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Why?



yaaar when i read LCA i often pronounce it LACA,, like laqa,,,

that reminded me of "Laqa Kabootar" and i am trying not to mentioned any kabootar thingy on internet these day man,,, It is not good manner!! Not good to bully someone like this. I promised myself i wont mentioned kabotar shabotar on threads.

So please, let us all just call it HAL Tejas,,,
ya pyar sa chlo Teja kaah lea krro!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

Arsalan said:


> We never made ours for road shows or a beauty contest
> 
> no doubt yours is a cutie pie!!
> 
> Salute to the beauty queen,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty indeed,,, apni swari pa awam ko deedar krwaty hua
> 
> 
> 
> LCA was a category really, a light combat aircraft,,
> The name of plane is HAL TEJAS so i think we should not call it LCA anymore.
> I have serious objection to calling this place LCA, you want to know why?


My younger cousin ask me what is the best missile JF-17 have to hit LCA i replied air to ground since poor LCA fighting air war from a trailer.
Now we can send Burraq to fight with LCA

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abba_Dabba_Jabba

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I know you are stupid but you don't have to prove me right all the time... It's really retarded of you to compare s heavy fighter with a medium single engines multirole jet...
> 
> Also the user has inducted block II Aswell.. That's well over 60 jets in service.


Well actually, we never made those fighter to fly or for combat. It is developed so that PDF pakistani members can have something to celebrate about their Thunders. For combat we have MKIs.


----------



## Chanakyaa



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chanakyaa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stag112

LCA Tejas threads, a place where Pakistani posters go full retard.

Its compulsive. Weird.

Anyway great pics. Tejas looks beautiful, and the navy looks even sexier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## knight11

Stag112 said:


> LCA Tejas threads, a place where Pakistani posters go full retard.
> 
> Its compulsive. Weird.
> 
> Anyway great pics. Tejas looks beautiful, and the navy looks even sexier.


@XiNiX could you pls post the link of our pakistani think tank arsalan in the review rating 2 page for slav defense review of his country man


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ankit Kumar

Water Car Engineer said:


>



Sir the canopy... why is the rear part of it painted grey? 

It is NP1 or NP2.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Ankit Kumar said:


> Sir the canopy... why is the rear part of it painted grey?
> 
> It is NP1 or NP2.




NP2, it's a one seater. Unlike the first one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gentelman

Welcome to 1990s.........


----------



## Chanakyaa

Gentelman said:


> Welcome to 1990s.........



Comes from the Country still Stuck in 1947 !

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Bharat_Bhakt

Gentelman said:


> Welcome to 1990s.........


you mean Siachin glacier conflict or Kargil Conflict

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

MaarKhoor said:


>


Wow. Which city is that? My city has one mock up Mig-21 on display...

@XiNiX Excellent pics bro. Tejas is looking awesome....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstarIN

Water Car Engineer said:


> NP2, it's a one seater. Unlike the first one.



Started ground testing?


----------



## Chanakyaa

MaarKhoor said:


>



TROLL. I thought you were saying something about "Offtopic" in another Thread ? 
Post Reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

kaykay said:


> Wow. Which city is that? My city has one mock up Mig-21 on display...
> 
> @XiNiX Excellent pics bro. Tejas is looking awesome....


I think Bangalore not confirmed. And it is not mock up but a real Jet discarded by HAL for some reasons not disclosed.


----------



## Ankit Kumar

MaarKhoor said:


>



Nice mockup, the tail section could have been better.


----------



## Bang Galore

kaykay said:


> Wow. Which city is that? My city has one mock up Mig-21 on display...
> 
> @XiNiX Excellent pics bro. Tejas is looking awesome....



That Minsk square in Bangalore.


This was what was there till the metro work began there.






Now that the work is complete, they have put in the LCA Tejas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chanakyaa

MaarKhoor said:


> I think Bangalore not confirmed. And it is not mock up but a real Jet discarded by HAL for some reasons not disclosed.



Mr. MarKhoor, This Thread is for Best Sleected Pics and Secondly the pics are ALREADY posted in another Thread, why post it here ? 

Morons Troll 24x7 and then Preach how NOT to Troll !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

MaarKhoor said:


> I think Bangalore not confirmed. And it is not mock up but a real Jet discarded by HAL for some reasons not disclosed.


Its clearly a mock up....Those with even little idea about fighters can see that.


----------



## Bharat_Bhakt

MaarKhoor said:


> I think Bangalore not confirmed. And it is not mock up but a real Jet discarded by HAL for some reasons not disclosed.


I guess that was told you by non other than PAF Chief himself.... oh wait was it IAF chief


----------



## Maarkhoor

XiNiX said:


> Mr. MarKhoor, This Thread is for Best Sleected Pics and Secondly the pics are ALREADY posted in another Thread, why post it here ?
> 
> Morons Troll 24x7 and then Preach how NOT to Troll !


Yes moron trolls a lot.


----------



## Ankit Kumar

MaarKhoor said:


> I think Bangaloreot confirmed. And it is not mock up but a real Jet discarded by HAL for some reasons not disclosed.



I would like to know your source of it being a real one.Else you prove yourself to be a brainfarting moron.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chanakyaa



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kaykay

XiNiX said:


>


Whoa man. Awesome pic.


----------



## Yaduveer

If anything good happens in India,Pakistani's a$$ goes on fire.

So if we can see a$$ burning in pakistan,we know we are on right path.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa

@kaykay

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Chanakyaa



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gentelman

XiNiX said:


> Comes from the Country still Stuck in 1947 !


Ohh really!!
It shows your level of General Knowledge... :-*


----------



## Mr304_AJ

Yaduveer said:


> If anything good happens in India,Pakistani's a$$ goes on fire.
> 
> So if we can see a$$ burning in pakistan,we know we are on right path.


Firstly @Yaduveer U r indeed on a right path which leads to delinquent destiny..
we know U r love for Pakistan So, just stick to the topic...


----------



## Bang Galore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mrc

That looks like the final resting place

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sathya

Mrc said:


> That looks like the final resting place



U mean that *TRAINER* model ?


----------



## shree835

kaykay said:


> Wow. *Which city is that?* My city has one mock up Mig-21 on display...
> 
> @XiNiX Excellent pics bro. Tejas is looking awesome....



Apna City* BANGALORE.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vayuputhra

[QUOTE="CONNAN, post: 1241010, member: 141y]Weapon and Technology: Indian Air Force to Deploy its LCA Tejas fighters at its New Air-Base

Indian Air Force will soon have its first base at Sulur in Tamil Nadu along with a squadron of combat jets . The base will protect strategic installations and maintain Indian air superiority over the Indian Ocean.

Work is rapidly being completed at Sulur on an extended runway, control system, avionics, radar, special hangars and modern radio and navigation aids. These facilities are being built for IAF fighter jets.

Indigenous Tejas fighters will be first to be deployed at Sulur base. These fighters will be inducted in December 2010. Its range can be extended with mid-air refuelling to 1,000 km for enhanced security cover.

[/QUOTE]
Sulur is 400 to 500 kms from the sea shore, do you think IAF want Tmk1a to be safe, and what does it protect from there? What is the flight radius of tejas, in case of emergency what is its role in south India?


----------



## navtrek

http://*********************/jh4cz/assets/LCA-Tejas-12.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## navtrek



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## desimorty

Horus said:


> LCA Wing area is almost identical to SAAB 37 Viggen. Its the best comparison possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAAB 37 Viggen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAL LCA.


However, the wings are actually placed higher, changing balance and performance not to mention the blended wing. Also Gripens wings are incomplete without the canards and ontop of this, the aircraft is far older in material build.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chanakyaa



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chanakyaa

http://*********************/jh4cz/assets/LCA-Tejas-AeroIndia-2.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cerberus

http://*********************/forum/attachments/img_0635-jpg.7376/

http://*********************/forum/attachments/img_0639-jpg.7377/


----------



## Chanakyaa




----------

